# Mine's intake system has come today



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

... and I couldn't resist and took couple of pics. 

Titanium 80 mm intake pipes look like piece of art. 

I will fit on my car next week, so will post better pictures, and will check power gains on dyno. 

If anyone interested, we have another Mine's kit in stock ready to ship. Lead time is 6-7 weeks in Japan.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you running stock or upgraded turbos?


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

What's the price of these delivered? Look really good


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Are you running stock or upgraded turbos?


Still standard. 



> What's the price of these delivered? Look really good


You have PM


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice bit of kit!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

What are the rubber connections for.( black with blue inserts)
If they are for connecting the intake pipes ,Isnt it a waste of time if the diameter is reduced,one end looks miles thinner than the other.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Connectors to suction pipe 80 - 60 mm


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to sound dim, But if its reduced to 60, why not have the pipe work at 60,
If its going to be restricted.
Not trying to be clever trying to learn, I own 2 bodyshops, so know everything about jig work and painting, Cant do any of this to my car as its only 3 months old, Just looking towards the future and getting more tips on what can be done


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Would also be interested know how much delivered.

Intakes are next on my list. Was thinking of the Litchfield kit or the gtc kit but these look sexy!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Would also be interested know how much delivered.
> 
> Intakes are next on my list. Was thinking of the Litchfield kit or the gtc kit but these look sexy!


If I was you, I would go with GTC intake kit, that is cheap, and works VERY well. We fitted a few of GTC intakes, and I can say, it is the best intake kit what we have had in last three years. 

Mine's intake kit cost a few times more than GTC kit. I think it is for people like me, that want to fit only rare, and expensive parts for GTR, even if they don't guarantee the best results. It may sounds silly, or very silly, but I like to have something different than others  

It is hard to say what power gains, it may gives you, because we seem be the first in Europe, that will fit it, and check power gains on dyno. 

I hope to check results on one car which is almost standard except of Y pipe, and 1000 cc injectors, and another with Alpha 9 kit. 

For all of those who wants more information, here is what Mine's says about this item :


As the GTR-35's engines and turbines continue to be upgraded and provide higher power output, control of a the air intake becomes more problematic. Expert settings become severly important with the effect on the sensors having to be considered in the selection of air filters and piping layout as well as volume.
This titanium intake system includes air filters desinged by BMC, the company reknowned for their products used in F1 and Le Mans race cars. These specically desiged air filters are designed to fit inside the front bumper to bring in fresh air from an opening surface of only 1.4 times that of the original design proving to be highly efficient. Installation can be done without the removal of the front bumper as the filters easily fit inside the bumpers space and efficiency is increased signigicantly with the use of the included guiding blades. Lightweight titanium is the material by choice and the piping diameter has been increased from 70 to 80 mm . As a result, the volume capacity of the stock air flow meters measuring signal slides towards the increased end and therefore this item becomes a must for high power applications with high output turbines and large size injectors.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

very nice Daniel, look forward to scaling them..


Gold- The oem airboxes at the MAF bore are 70mm. People change intakes to 70mm or 76mm for better airflow & maf resolution so won't max out.

yes they taper down to 60mm. the actual oem suction pipes are 48mm connecting to the turbo 48mm.

quite popular is to go MY11 / after market suction pipes 58-60mm. Then next stage is upgrade the oem turbo to larger comp in/ex


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

They look great mate.

Im glad I'm not the only one. I dont like being like everyone else, if I can have a part that no once else has, I'll buy it.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

DD31 said:


> Mine's intake kit cost a few times more than GTC kit. I think it is for people like me, that want to fit only rare, and expensive parts for GTR, even if they don't guarantee the best results. It may sounds silly, or very silly, but I like to have something different than others


Not silly at all. I'm slowly modding my R35 and trying to stick to high quality parts. To be honest though the GTC are a quality item and if the Mines kit is 'a few times more expensive' then it's probably not worth it for me. I was hoping it might only be about double the cost of the GTC.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sorry to sound dim, But if its reduced to 60, why not have the pipe work at 60,
> If its going to be restricted.
> Not trying to be clever trying to learn, I own 2 bodyshops, so know everything about jig work and painting, Cant do any of this to my car as its only 3 months old, Just looking towards the future and getting more tips on what can be done




Go out side and try and breathe through a hose pipe say 2 meters long. Try and do the same through a drain pipe (larger bore) . You will find that the bigger bore pipe will be a lot easier to breathe through. 

Even if the bore narrows down at the last minute for 1" or so with the larger bore it is still way easier to breath through than a smaller bore. You can try this yourself by simply making a cats arse shape with your mouth. :thumbsup:

Hence your engine can breathe easier hence more air will get in with less work which = more power (providing you fuel it also) 

Hope that helps


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Once the air in the pipe is used if they are both restricted to 60mm there is no point to larger intakes, as they will flow no more. It's no different to having a larger exhaust if any one section bottlenecks, the whole system doesn't flow any more.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Once the air in the pipe is used if they are both restricted to 60mm there is no point to larger intakes, as they will flow no more. It's no different to having a larger exhaust if any one section bottlenecks, the whole system doesn't flow any more.


well bottom line the oem intakes will hit maxout 4.9v-5v

fitting a 76mm intake will flow better (but with less filtration than the oem) and give the headroom.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

If they flow more it's down to smoother internal pipe work, less acute angles and less restrictive filter itself, not pipe diameter.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> If they flow more it's down to smoother internal pipe work, less acute angles and less restrictive filter itself, not pipe diameter.


glad we agree


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

ChuckUK said:


> Once the air in the pipe is used if they are both restricted to 60mm there is no point to larger intakes, as they will flow no more. It's no different to having a larger exhaust if any one section bottlenecks, the whole system doesn't flow any more.


This was my point, If restricted at any point waste of money, Unless some one can tell me different. Might look nice and shiny'
Waiting to get shot done in flames now :flame:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Let's see figures on dyno. Hopefully next Tuesday.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> Once the air in the pipe is used if they are both restricted to 60mm there is no point to larger intakes, as they will flow no more. It's no different to having a larger exhaust if any one section bottlenecks, the whole system doesn't flow any more.


It's been a while since my university engineering days, but I think you're referring to incompressible liquids rather than compressible gases.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> It's no different to having a larger exhaust if any one section bottlenecks, the whole system doesn't flow any more.


Wrong. All cars running stock turbos have the same restriction (the turbo), removing the cats helps both power and torque at the same boost.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> Wrong. All cars running stock turbos have the same restriction (the turbo), removing the cats helps both power and torque at the same boost.


Yep, taking Chuck's statement to the extreme, the smallest restriction is probably the valves! :chuckle:

Although gases and liquids are both technically fluids (i.e. they flow), they are not governed completely by the same laws of fluid dynamics, because, as I said, one is compressible, the other isn't.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Given that a turbo will pull as much air as you can feed it (within reason), then the opening up of the inlet tracts makes sense. If it was just a question of trying to force air through a hole, maybe Chuck's theory would make more sense?

They look fantastic but are really a case of form over function. If you can afford them, why not?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Pressure drop is cause by restrictions but the longer the restriction the more the pressure drop so if you make the ID as large as you can for most of the pipe work then a short restriction causes less pressure drop than a long one. This is why it may not be of any great benefit to have larger throttle bodies as the length of the restriction is so short.

Simples


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

True, except we are not talking about pressure, we are talking about flow.

What flows more traffic, a Motorway going into a single carriage way or a single carriage way ?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

ChuckUK said:


> True, except we are not talking about pressure, we are talking about flow.
> 
> What flows more traffic, a Motorway going into a single carriage way or a single carriage way ?


Simples


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> True, except we are not talking about pressure, we are talking about flow.
> 
> What flows more traffic, a Motorway going into a single carriage way or a single carriage way ?


If the cars are compressible, the motorway going into a single carriageway...


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> If the cars are compressible, the motorway going into a single carriageway...


So if Air can compressed as you are saying, Why put bigger induction pipes on in the First place if it can go throw a smaller pipe as fast.
Sorry cant see the sense, Taking the catt out of a car, the exiting waste is made easier because the blockage has been removed, putting a bigger bore rear box on the car either with standard smaller diameter, dont get it,
I Must be thick.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

goldgtr35 said:


> So if Air can compressed as you are saying, Why put bigger induction pipes on in the First place if it can go throw a smaller pipe as fast.
> Sorry cant see the sense, Taking the catt out of a car, the exiting waste is made easier because the blockage has been removed, putting a bigger bore rear box on the car either with standard smaller diameter, dont get it,
> I Must be thick.


It was quite well explained by mattysupra on page 1. Imagine breathing in via a funnel. Although the small end in your mouth could be the same diameter as a piece of pipe the same length as the funnel, you will find it easier to breathe in through the funnel as the open end is wider.

As I said earlier, if air was incompressible (like water is) then Chuck's supposition would be correct and the inlet valves into the engine would probably be the smallest "restriction" and you could argue you wouldn't need any pipework larger than the inlet valve!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Yep, taking Chuck's statement to the extreme, the smallest restriction is probably the valves! :chuckle:


Lol 

I suppose the way to define this is which intake design flows more grams per second of air irespective of the diameter closest to the turbo? The vacum in the intake pipe with turbo sucking air is what makes the difference here, must be creating a pseudo ram air effect as the air gets closer to the turbo. I wonder what effect it has on the pressure ratio across the turbo?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> True, except we are not talking about pressure, we are talking about flow.
> 
> What flows more traffic, a Motorway going into a single carriage way or a single carriage way ?


If you don't have differential pressure you DON'T have any flow. it is difference in pressure from one end to the other that makes it flow. Restrictions raise velocity and hence friction and the longer the restriction the more the friction. if you keep the restriction short then the pressure drop is smaller.

Simples:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> It was quite well explained by mattysupra on page 1. Imagine breathing in via a funnel. Although the small end in your mouth could be the same diameter as a piece of pipe the same length as the funnel, you will find it easier to breathe in through the funnel as the open end is wider.
> 
> As I said earlier, if air was incompressible (like water is) then Chuck's supposition would be correct and the inlet valves into the engine would probably be the smallest "restriction" and you could argue you wouldn't need any pipework larger than the inlet valve!



Sorry David, 

Water or gas the theory is the same it is all to do with the Length of the restriction , the flow rate increase cause by this and the subsequent increase in friction hence higher pressure drop. 

Of course if the hole were very small then a very short length would cause a very high pressure drop.

I use software to model this in my profession.

Simples


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> Sorry David,
> 
> Water or gas the theory is the same it is all to do with the Length of the restriction , the flow rate increase cause by this and the subsequent increase in friction hence higher pressure drop.
> 
> ...


Have you become Alexander the meekat? :chuckle:

So before you confuse matters further, are you saying that the diameter of the intake pipe does or does not affect the amount of air that can flow into the engine? Because if you're saying it doesn't, then what size pipes have you fitted to Medusa?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Would everyone please listen to Johnhanton57 as anyone contradicting him on this thread is simply wrong!

The length of a restriction is very relevant, not just the narrowest bottle neck.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Would everyone please listen to Johnhanton57 as anyone contradicting him on this thread is simply wrong!
> 
> The length of a restriction is very relevant, not just the narrowest bottle neck.


Of course it is, but that's not what we're discussing on this thread. Someone questioned why the intakes are wider when they have to narrow down to the turbo inlet diameter.

Nobody was questioning the length of the intake in this case.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

David, I think you've misunderstood me.

It has been stated that there's I point incising the diammeter of the pipe because if it tapers down the pipe will only flow what the narrowest point will allow. I am backing up those in the thread who are saying that the length of the restriction has a big impact.

Eg. A 5m drain pipe pinched down for a few cm to the diameter of a hosepipe will be much easier to breathe through than a 5m hosepipe. Exactly the example given above. The length of the hosepipe diammeter restriction is very significant.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Sigh.............where does the pressure come from on a turbo car on the intake side that creates the flow ? the turbo inlet.

If anyone buying a 100mm super duper wide intake or a 150mm ultimate bigman superflow exhaust think Marketing isn't at work, enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sigh,

When you drink a milkshake, the suction comes from the same lungs same throat and same lips.

Try sucking it up through a thin straw then a thick straw. 

In Starbucks they even provide different thickness straws for drins requiring more suction, ifit makes no difference, why would they do that?

Have you studied fluid dynamics?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Sigh,
> 
> When you drink a milkshake, the suction comes from the same lungs same throat and same lips.
> 
> ...


Does this work the same if you have a muffin with your milkshake,
Muffins have a smaller diameter bottom than top too.. LOL


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a drink at Starbucks once, i found the largest straw i could but unknown to me my straw had a small kink in it, when sucking, my milkshake didn't seem to go anywhere. Thinking about it now, that kink must must of reduced the flow capacity of my straw. 

As a side note, I couldn't change the length of the straw, or it's angle, I couldn't reduce it's internal friction or change the velocity of the milkshake coming up the straw. My lungs couldn't increase the pressure as my lungs were about to explode, with all these factors conisdered, in this scenario and without using a piece of 5m garden hose, fluid dynamics would not of helped me.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Have you become Alexander the meekat? :chuckle:
> 
> So before you confuse matters further, are you saying that the diameter of the intake pipe does or does not affect the amount of air that can flow into the engine? Because if you're saying it doesn't, then what size pipes have you fitted to Medusa?


Hi David,

Diameter does effect the air flow as does length. Any restrictions should be kept to a minimum length. Remember what pushes the air INTO you turbo is the atmospheric pressure which is 1 bar at sea level that is if we have a perfect vacuum at the turbo intake . but some of us are then wanting to supply 3 bar after the turbo to the engine. So intakes should be as large as practical and frictional pressure drops minimized or you will cavitate your turbo as it cant put out what it cant get. This is why you see many of the BIG power turbo drag cars are running without any intakes or filters so they maximize flow INTO the turbo that can only ever be pushed with a maximum of 1 Bar. So if you must have any ID restrictions you Must keep them as short as possible..

Simples 

It is the same with fuel systems on high powered cars where you must make the pick up pipe to the pump as short and as large as practical and then generally after the pump the size can be slightly reduced and then further reduced at the fuel rails.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> I had a drink at Starbucks once, i found the largest straw i could but unknown to me my straw had a small kink in it, when sucking, my milkshake didn't seem to go anywhere. Thinking about it now, that kink must must of reduced the flow capacity of my straw.
> 
> As a side note, I couldn't change the length of the straw, or it's angle, I couldn't reduce it's internal friction or change the velocity of the milkshake coming up the straw. My lungs couldn't increase the pressure as my lungs were about to explode, with all these factors conisdered, in this scenario and without using a piece of 5m garden hose, fluid dynamics would not of helped me.


Ah now you want to discuss turbulent flow and the impact this has on friction and hence pressure drop. That would be an interesting topic


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

John, I don't think it would be I ferreting as he still doesn't want to grasp the simpler bit you already pointed out.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> John, I don't think it would be I ferreting as he still doesn't want to grasp the simpler bit you already pointed out.


Oh well another time then:chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sat in Iain Litchfield's waiting room and I have to thank you all for making me laugh out loud. I am now going to query Jenny on the size and length of Iain's restrictions.......not to mention his injector angles.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Sat in Iain Litchfield's waiting room and I have to thank you all for making me laugh out loud. I am now going to query Jenny on the size and length of Iain's restrictions.......not to mention his injector angles.


Roger,

We aim to entertain


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Roger,
> 
> We aim to entertain


Sweet :bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> John, I don't think it would be I ferreting as he still doesn't want to grasp the simpler bit you already pointed out.


At least he doesn't type nonsense like "it would be I ferreting", unless you have a new hobby you want to tell us about? :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Roger,
> 
> We aim to entertain


Job well done!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> At least he doesn't type nonsense like "it would be I ferreting", unless you have a new hobby you want to tell us about? :chuckle:


Us lads up North have a ferret in every pocket.:chuckle:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I have to LOL at these, taking a subject into an area that has no relevance to the post in question, drawing examples from objects that have no similar function or behaviour....I’ll make sure next time I add a few wings or mention cleaning the intakes, that way we can call the skills of a Aerodynamicist or a Flueologist to contribute to the post.

Taxi....


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Us lads up North have a ferret in every pocket.:chuckle:


Speak for yourself John, I have a gun in mine 

Opps, did I say that out loud?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Speak for yourself John, I have a gun in mine
> 
> Opps, did I say that out loud?


And there was me thinking you were happy to see me Ed.

Feel empty now...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Amazing looking intakes! love the BMC filters the most of all. been looking for bmc filters like these, do they have a bmc part number on them you can share?

i agree with your opinion on these too (the original Poster).

Ben are these map'able? like your excellent intakes?


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Would be interesting for someone to do a CFD model on the various intakes - I suspect that most of the pressure drop in all of them will actually be caused the filter intake casing (the bit holding the filter media in place) and then there will be varying degrees of turbulance (which may or may not have a big impact) in the piping around the bends...


----------

